# How to calm stomach spasm and constipation symptoms quickly



## Cee17 (Mar 15, 2010)

Dear all, I am 27 yr old female and was first diagnosed with IBS nearly 3 yrs ago. My IBS alternates between diarrhoea and constipation. Just now i had a small piece of crispy french bread for a snack and i am in a bit of pain now alternating between cramps, spasms and the urge of passing a stool. This always happens after I eat foods that contain flour/gluten/wheat, I have tried to drink warm water, warm chamomile tea, but nothing works to stop the cramps nor to soften the stool so that i can pass it out. I've never constipated for more than a day however the constipation may usually occur quickly and react quickly after I eat something 'bad' (such as bread, cookies, or any thing that contains flour/wheat/hard to digest food) which leads to stomach cramps and the urge to pass a stool, but unsuccessful, this makes me in a lot of pain for the rest of the day till I go to bed.Still adjusting myself to gluten-free diet, i find it hard not to eat bread at all as i find gluten free bread does not suit tp my taste at all. I pass stool very regularly every morning without any problems, the only problem i have is, if i suddenly eat that my bowel cannot take, it immediately gives me cramps and constipation (not being able to pass out the stool even if i am feeling I want to) for the rest of the day. The pain is annoying and agonising. Is there any ways to calm down IBS cramps, spasms and constipation-symtoms like quickly? Many Thanks in advance.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Well you can try using an anti gas agent _with_ your meals. Also have you tried using peppermint oil capsules.. as they are natural antispasmodics.BTW here is an excellent resource for Gluten Free diets:http://www.gicare.com/diets/Gluten-Free.aspx


----------



## Cee17 (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks for the reply BQ. My IBS symptoms are usually quite controllable, unless i eat something really, really bad that my gut does not like. But here's what happened to me today, despite this anogising IBS pain, i consider my self I am very lucky that i can have a bowel movement everyday (not one single day is missed) as soon as i rise (just like how it should work), however after i emptied myself this morning i went to have a breakfast and had a crumpet (like a hot cake/pancake) , i know that i am not supposed to touch wheat/gluten as i said in my previous post, but since it's in the morning and USUALLY i will not have trouble to empy my bowel for the second time at that time. So usually my bowel 'asks' me to empty it again after breakfast (no matter after what i eat!), 99% of the time it works just like a normal bowel movement and i'll be able to empty it and feel relieved, however today i feel like i am constipating because i unsuccessfully emptied the bowel. Nearly six hours later, which is now, i am feeling bloated, cramped and feel like i have incomplete bowel sensation. I have tried eating a plum, drinking prune juice and taking a fiber supplement, since the last hour, however it does not seem like it's going to happen anytime now. Anything else that i can do to empty my bowel soon?







Worse comes to Worst, i'll have to wait till tomorrow morning, which is the time that i am able to empty my bowel regularly. I am not taking antigas agent as I am currently 3 1/2 months pregnant and have not checked if i can take this with obstetrician. This is perhaps the reason the food slows down and i am unable to 'let it out'?. I am currently eating lots of fruits (but not as much as vegs i should as I am still having bad morning sickness that prevents me from cooking or preparing food!) and am also taking fibre supplements such as metamucils which i heard are safe for pregnancy. I am also taking folic acid, however, i read that it contains iron supplement that contributes to constipation for some women due to high iron levels.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I would discuss ALL of this with your OB Dr. See if they have any ideas as well. I believe the simethicone is safe but PLEASE ask your Dr's first. Just call the office ... many times the nurses can answer questions like this. Ask the OB Dr or nurse about using Ginger capsules for nausea as well.Some bowel changes can be expected during pregnancy.. so that is not all that odd. But also ..Yes the iron can be constipating for many people. Ask for prenatal vitamins with lower iron amounts maybe.Your best bet is to speak to your OB Dr office.Congratulations! Wish you all the best & especially hope you feel better soon.


----------

